# 기차/ 열차



## Mallarme

Is there any difference between 기차 and 열차? in usage or meaning?

고맙습니다!


----------



## loox99

Normally people do not give them any difference. Both mean 'train'.

And I looked for their difference on the dictionary and according to it, 기차 is originated from 'steam locomotive' and 열차 just means kinds of cars connected together.

전철 and 지하철 also means almost the same. sort of subway, underground or metro.
전철 orginally means train goes by electric power and 지하철 means train goes through undergound. and because almost all 지하철 use electricity for its' energy source, they are the same for normal use.


----------



## Anais Ninn

열차 includes 기차, 전철, 지하철 since it means a series of connected railroad cars. At a subway station, you might have heard the PA announcing "열차가 지금 들어오고 있습니다."

전철 means any railroad cars powered by electricity. It includes trams (전차), underground trains (지하철) and some overground trains(기차).

Hope it helps.

Anais


----------



## Innocence27

For those who know Hanja

전철    전 will be  電   
지하철   지 地 하 下

電鐵
地下鐵


----------

